# please help



## allyt (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi im Ally and im new here my latest labs are
t3 free 5.8 h (2.3-4.2)
T4 free 1.71 (0.89-1.76)
TSH <0.01 L (.35-4.50)

dr put me on Tapazole which i had an allergic reaction to CRAZY!!!
Anti Thyroid Peroxidase was 14478 high (<60 range)
Anti Thyroglobuin was 207 High (<60 Range)
Going Crazy with heart beats 
The dr is not sure if i have Graves or Hisimoto 
wants to wait a couple of months i have a second op next week dont know what to do please reply


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

First off, BREATHE. I know it's hard, but whether Hashis or Graves, you WILL be okay.

Second off, I sure hope you're not continuing to take the meds after you found out you were allergic. Please talk to your doctor, or at the very least, a pharmacist about that. I had an allergic reaction to my radioactive iodine uptake test and had to take loads of benadryl. But that was just me.

Third of all, I think you are making the right decision by getting a second opinion. It is important to find a doctor you trust and are comfortable with. Once you get a real diagnosis your doctor will talk to you about treatment options. (Radiation, Meds, Surgery).

Fourthly, everyone on this board is very supportive and helpful no matter what your situation is! hugs1


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Also also, see an endocrinologist about all of this, not just a general practitioner. He/she will be much more knowledgeable.

My journey through Graves was diagnosed through my ob/gyn. My GP didn't pick up on it at all. My ob/gyn sent me to an ENT who was useless, but I ended up with the most wonderful endocrinologist. So in the end it worked out.

Good luck!


----------



## allyt (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for replying back next2normal i feel like i have no more control over my life i am not on tapazole anymore and i have seen the endo but there are too many questions that he doesnt have an answer to and why does he want me to wait a couple of months???? did u end up having surgery??


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm having surgery tomorrow, as a matter of fact! Very scared, but happy it's being dealt with.

It is strange that your endo doesn't have any answers. Mine more or less knew it was graves once he saw my blood work and ultrasound, but took more blood for testing and had me do a radioactive iodine uptake test just to confirm his diagnosis. He told me everything about the disease and answered any questions before those tests happened at all.

Even if your's doesn't *know* the answer, he should be trying to figure it out or referring you to someone who can. Maybe your second opinion will end up being much more useful for you. I can't imagine waiting a couple of months.


----------



## allyt (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow i wish you good luck and a speedy recovery hope to chat with you after so u can share your experience


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome, allyt!

Since you are not on Tapazole due to being allergic, did the doctor want to try a different anti-thyroid med? Sounds to me like you really need one.

And are you on a beta blocker for the "crazy heartbeats" you describe?

This doctor sounds like he has no sense of urgency. Do you get that same feeling?

Octavia

P.S. - I closed your other threads so we could keep all of our responses in one place. It will help you keep better track of any insights you get here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allyt said:


> Hi im Ally and im new here my latest labs are
> t3 free 5.8 h (2.3-4.2)
> T4 free 1.71 (0.89-1.76)
> TSH <0.01 L (.35-4.50)
> ...


Lord have mercy; we usually don't see numbers that high and my dear, you need RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) or ultra-sound to make sure you don't have cancer.

Both antibodies are suggestive and it must be strongly considered.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Please talk to your doctor about this and let us know............


----------



## allyt (Apr 16, 2013)

i had an ultrasound done the thyroid is only enlarged
do u know of any other tests that i should have done???


----------



## allyt (Apr 16, 2013)

the uptake scan was 6 hour 25.4 and 24 hour 34.5 please tell me what u think


----------



## allyt (Apr 16, 2013)

so i have a second opinion in the morning feeling so confused my new labs showed im still real hyper but the new test showed that the tbii came back as a 7 and the test three monthes ago showed 18 so is it graves or not my regular endo seems like he reached a dead end please reply let me knoe what you think....


----------

